# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Miltruptuur door auto-ongeluk

## yyy

Midden november heb ik een auto-ongeluk gehad. Een tegenligger is ineens naar mijn rijbaan gegaan en ik kon niet meer ontwijken. Het was dus een frontaal ongeluk van ruim 100 km per uur (in totaal).. 

Ik ben direct onderzocht in een ambulance, ze hebben alleen mijn rug- en nekwervels gecontroleerd en vonden het niet nodig mij mee te nemen. Ik kreeg niet alles helemaal goed mee en voelde me heel licht in het hoofd, maar ik (en het ambulancepersoneel) dacht dat dat gewoon door de schok kwam. 

In eerste instantie had ik overal last van en viel mij geen specifieke pijn op, maar na een paar dagen viel me op dat 1 plek in mijn buik wel erg zeer deed. Naar de dokter, die stuurde me door naar het ziekenhuis, daar een ct-scan gehad en vanaf toen een week met bedrust in bed gelegen. Ik had een miltruptuur (een hele punt lag er bijna af, zei de chirurg, maar helaas zei hij dit pas 2 weken later tegen mij zelf....) Ik heb een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen, maar mocht toen in weer naar huis mocht alles wel weer doen van de artsen in het ziekenhuis..

Nu ben ik dus alweer bijna 2 maanden thuis. Ik doe wel wat, maar niet zoveel als ik normaal zou doen. Ik heb namelijk nog steeds behoorlijk last van mijn milt.. Ik ben gisteren naar de huisarts gegaan, dinsdag heb ik weer een echo en morgen krijg ik de uitslag van urine-onderzoek...

Ik heb op internet veel gezocht, maar kan nergens vinden wat normaal is na zulk letsel... Hoe lang blijf je last houden, wat moet je doen... Ik ben gewend om gewoon door te gaan als ik last heb, maar vind dat nu wel heel eng... Wat denken jullie?

----------

